# Stocking Order, any issues??



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Here's my stocking order for my 55g.. If anyone sees an issue with these fish mixing please let me know.

4- Yellow Fin Mbamba
3- Electric Yellows
12- Assorted Malawi Mbunas - "Let us do what we do best and select a colorful mix of compatible healthy fish for you!"


I wasn't sure if the yellow fin mbamba "Labidochromis sp" would mix well with the rest but they are so pretty I really want that fish.

Ordering from livefishdirect.com


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its really not a good idea to mix Malawis with Mbumbas as they have different feeding requirements.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

I was under the impression these are all Lake Malawi fish??


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That may be so but mbumba has different requirements to most malawis. They are also more aggressive.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I have pretty much the same fish in one of our display tanks, only that my tank is 40g and I only have 12 (adult) fish. I have had a bit of a bully problem with fewer mixed cichlids, but that was solved by adding a few more fish. This is not to say they don't chase each other and get feisty... But there are currently at least three different broods of fry in there right now. E. Yellow, Malawi blue, and convict. And the peacock female has a mouthful ready to release. I think it is important to have lots of caves and crevices for Cichlid's. I have the whole back of the tank stacked with limestone, and the foreground has a "debris" field of odd angeled spots as well.
Also a varied diet, as you would and should do anyways.
I hope to post pic's soon as I get my new computer.
"Buddha in your tank"


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I forgot to mention that the reason I use the limestone and sandstone is, it is one easy way to keep a high ph, and water quality that makes the fish happy enough to breed.

"Buddha in your tank"


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I sent in my order. I just went with 20 of the mix. They said they would try their best to send me pairs. I requested 1-2 males per 2-3 females, so in case I have any losses before they mature. 

Eventually I might have to separate some so I guess I'll have to keep an eye out for another aquarium lol.


----------

